# Do you have Johanna Martzy's Bach on vinyls?



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If you have it on old Columbias, you could have sold it on Ebay. Today a lot of 3 with the sonatas and partitas gone on 22 bids for the bargain sum of u$s 5625.-


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

*And what about Szering?*

Today on auction; Szering Bach first recording on 3 French Odeon; 11 bids; final u$s 2.556.-


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Sold on ebay: Grumieux's Bach sonatas and partitas on 3 Phillips, first recording, on 3.070.-


----------

